# 20amp to 30amp conversion



## KsTom (Sep 24, 2018)

My father-in-law gave me a 3500 W generator. It only has one standard 20 amp outlet. I would like to change it to a 30 amp single to plug in my travel trailer. Do any of you know what it would take to do that? Circuit breaker, regulator etc.?? Thanks, Tom.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Per the manual, here: 

https://docplayer.es/3268289-Owner-...d-understand-owner-s-manual-prior-to-use.html

There is a 25A circuit breaker, which protects the two standard outlets, allowing you to draw up to 25A total from the two outlets. At 120V, 25A gives you 3000W, the rated continuous output. So even if you change the plug, you won't get access to additional power. 

You could make a cable that would plug into both of the standard outlets, and combine them to a 30A outlet. Those standard outlets are rated to 20A each, so you'd have to draw from both of them to safely draw 25A. Unfortunately, if you ever neglected to plug in one of the 2 standard plugs (or if one came loose during operation), you'd have exposed, live, male pins on that standard plug, creating an electrocution hazard. This would be a risky approach. 

Alternately, you could open it up, and tie into the wires coming from the 25A breaker, and connect a 30A 120V outlet.


----------



## KsTom (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the response. So the generator just isn’t quite big enough to run everything in the travel trailer.Sounds like I would be better off getting this rv adapter . It would run the majority of things just probably not the a/c or furnace.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

My Onan RV GenSet is only 2800watts, and it runs everything in our camp fine... Up to 23.3 Amps, that is. It has a 25A breaker, too. You just need to watch what you try to start up at the same time; single A/C = OK, A/C + Microwave may not be OK.

I'd replace the 20A outlets with a single 30A twistlock and call it good.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

tabora said:


> I'd replace the 20A outlets with a single 30A twistlock and call it good.


Or just add a 30A twistlock on a short cord (dongle) and keep the other outlets available for use as needed... You'd have 25A total available over all 3 outlets in combination.


----------



## KsTom (Sep 24, 2018)

Good to know. Thank you.


----------

